# Label + Grafik zuweisen



## Schneckenkind (6. Jan 2006)

Hi!

Ich möchte einem Label eine Grafik zuweisen, doch leider funktioniert das bei mir nie... ich hab jetzt schon rumprobiert (paint etc), aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf.

Kann mir jemand von euch dabei helfen?

Das ist meine paint() methode:

      public void paint(Graphics g) 
      { 
          g.drawImage(bild, 0, 0, this); 
      }

Und in der init() Methode meines Applets hab ich folgendes drinnen:

              MediaTracker MyTracker = new MediaTracker(this); 
               bild = getImage(getCodeBase(), "bild.gif"); 
               MyTracker.addImage(bild, 0); 
               try 
               { 
                 MyTracker.waitForAll(); 
               } catch (InterruptedException ex) { } 

Das Label deklariere ich zu Beginn meiner Klasse außerhalb jeglicher Methoden:

       Label grafik = new Label();

Kann mir von euch wer helfen? das wär super!

Vielen lieben Dank!

sabine


----------



## dieta (5. Feb 2006)

Ich hab' mir für solche Fälle mal 'ne kleine Hilfsklasse programmiert:


```
class imgPanel extends JPanel
{
	
	private Image img;
	
	public imgPanel(Image img)
	{
		this.img = img;
	}
	
	public void setImage(Image img)
	{
		this.img = img;
	}
	
                public Image getImage()
                {
                                return img;
                }
                
	public void paintComponent(Graphics g)
	{
		super.paintComponent(g);
		g.drawImage(img, 0, 0, this);
	}
	
}
```

Die arbeitet bisher fehlerfrei.


----------



## lin (5. Feb 2006)

einem Label? 
JLabel label = new JLabel(new ImageIcon("./bla.gif"));

edit: swing..


----------

